# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Хомячки, они такие милые:)

## Mr_Vinni

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*Вот такие вот хомячки  Если у вас есть свой, домашний, ждем его фото  а можно и целую ФС*

----------

